# Adequate OS X substitute for ResEdit?



## simX (Mar 7, 2002)

ResEdit is one of the most useful tools I use, and I have yet to find an adequate Mac OS X native substitute for it, which is very disappointing.

Anyone know of any good ones?  I seem to remember something called ResKnife, but that was in very early development and wasn't a viable option.

This is the last remaining Classic application in my Dock.  All the rest of my frequently used applications are Mac OS X native (and I might add have nice aqua-y icons -- DiskTracker FINALLY released a version with a non-Classic icon!!  ), so I'd really appreciate any insight you guys can give.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 7, 2002)

Get HexEdit! I like it!

But not even a bit as good as resEdit! ResEdit is a mac-original!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 7, 2002)

I think Resourcer 2.4 does essentially the same thing as ResEdit. The only drawback is that I think it's shareware, and can't save unless you pay the fee...


----------



## simX (Mar 7, 2002)

Ugh.  Resorcerer (not Resourcer).  I can't stand that application at ALL.  The interface is horrible, especially when you have resize boxes that are not at the edge of the window.  I like the simple but intuitive interface of ResEdit where you have an icon representing each resource.

I'll try HexEdit, but even you said yourself, alexandert, that HexEdit doesn't live up to ResEdit.  I need something that does.


----------



## whitesaint (Mar 7, 2002)

Get Interface Builder if you want to tweak with any and all Cocoa Apps.  Remember Mac OS X is "open source."  You can go into any Cocoa app and really make it your own way.  For instance, you can change buttons, add buttons (that are functional), change images, move things any way you like, and do all sorts of crazy stuff!  This is one of my favorite things about OS X! 

Yo Mamma,
whitesaint


----------



## simX (Mar 8, 2002)

No, you don't seem to understand, whitesaint.

I want RESEDIT FUNCTIONALITY!  Not Project Builder functionality... RESEDIT FUNCTIONALITY.


----------



## twyg (Mar 8, 2002)

YEAH! What he said...

Sheesh simX it'll work out in the end 'bro


----------



## twister (Mar 8, 2002)

check out MacResourceDog

some of it is in another language but i think you can work around that.

twister


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 9, 2002)

Fond memories of playing about with my friends' computers with ResEdit:

Macintosh computer... £2000

Mac OS 9... £90

Cinema 4D... £1500

ResEdit... free

The look on my friend's face when I changed
the string 'Revert to Saved' in the file menu
under C4D, to 'Fuck that, I'm going back'...   _Priceless_



Bernie     )


----------



## simX (Mar 9, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha.

That's a good one.


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 9, 2002)

LMAO!

Simx, asside from editing GUI's with interface builder, strings with the plist editor, and bundled graphics with Photoshop (or some other Mac OS X graphic editor like gimp), what do you need?

Granted, ResEdit was a swiss army knife of Macintosh resource tweakers, but seems to me that we have even greator functionality, just spread between many applications.

Do you want a 'do it all' application, or extended functionality?


----------



## simX (Mar 9, 2002)

ResEdit for Mac OS X is what I want!  Sheesh!   Is it that hard to comprehend? 

I want something that can go into the resources of a file, find pictures, embedded music, icons, etc.  I want to be able to tweak the creation date, modification date, file type and creator, invisible flag, locked flag, etc.  And I want this all in one application like ResEdit.  Nothing can do this except ResEdit or Resorcerer (which I absolutely hate).

I still frequently use ResEdit even in the Classic environment to do this kind of stuff, but I want something that's Mac OS X native.


----------



## macavenger (Mar 11, 2002)

I can't talk for SimX, but I need a resource editor for writing programs. Or at least, if there is some way to use icons, ppats, pict's etc using Interface Builder or one of the other tools mentioned, I haven't found  it, and no one seems willing to tell me. Therefore, I need a resource editor to make a resource file containing all my needed icons, picts, patterns etc. Preferably one that can do 32bit ppats. In OS X.


----------



## simX (Mar 11, 2002)

macavenger: For icons, you could use Iconographer, which is a great icon making application.  With Project Builder, you can integrate the icon into your app by saving the icon set as a .icns file, dragging the .icns file into your Files list of your project window, and then going to the Build settings and giving the name of your icon set.

But for the other stuff, I agree that you need ResEdit for OS X.

WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE SAVE US??  Don't make me write an AppleScript Studio application to browse through resources!!


----------



## .dev.lqd (Mar 11, 2002)

do it do it do it 

C'mon... it won't be that hard


----------



## bames53 (Mar 11, 2002)

in mac os x no file has resorce forks so a program to edit them would be useless       or worse it would corupt files by adding resorce forks. 

in mac os x resorces (like icons and other things kept in the resorde fork) are stored as individual files with in an apps package. plist editor   interfacebuilder and the other progs mentioned will edit these the way resedit edited them in os 9.


----------



## simX (Mar 11, 2002)

bames53:  I don't believe you're right.  There is still a lot of data that is kept in the resource fork of some files (especially if a Classic program created it), and I still want to be able to access resource forks of old OS 9 applications if I wanted to.

I WANT RESEDIT FOR MAC OS X!


----------



## macavenger (Mar 11, 2002)

It is correct that OS X applications (the package ones at least) store their resources in individual files. However, if there is some way to make/edit/use files for things like shading patterns (ppat replacement), or images for buttons or the like, without making a resource file, I have yet to find it. It must exist, as programs use it, but I have no clue how and can't seem to find anyone to tell me. However, using a resource editor such as Resourcer to make a data-fork resource file, and including that in the resource manager files section of Project builder, does work. Unfortunately, as mentioned earlier, Resourcer leaves much to be desired. And being able to edit OS 9/carbon resource forks in OS X would be nice as well. So please, stop saying that we don't need one  Although I would like to know specifically how to do things like add pictures or patterns to my program without one. But that is for a different thread.


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 12, 2002)

As long as you stick with OSX programs, you should never need a ResEdit. 

The finder, Interface Builder, Project Builder, and various developer tools (like the ones that set file types a la res edit) are build for Mac Os X.

And we really don't and shouldn't use resource forkes anymore. Old apps still use resource-forked files for keeping bundles of icons and stuff together, but their days are numbered. 

Just read "Learning Cocoa" if you want more information about why Resource forkes are outdated! (caus it has plenty to say...)


----------



## simX (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *So please, stop saying that we don't need one *





Kilowatt, like macavenger said, STOP telling us we don't need one!  I know what I need, and I need ResEdit for Mac OS X, damnit!

Now is anybody going to suggest some USEFUL information?


----------



## adambyte (Mar 12, 2002)

I know exactly what Simx means, I want a carbonized ResEdit, too... hopefully some underground Apple engineers are working on it as we speak...


----------



## bames53 (Mar 12, 2002)

what Mac OS X applications use resource forks?

and if you need to edit OS 9 or classic apps that have resource forks you should use OS 9 or Classic ResEdit to do it.

if there was a Res Edit for Mac OS X, it would have been mentioned by now.


----------



## macavenger (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bames53 _
> *what Mac OS X applications use resource forks?
> *



Well, for one...mine. Since I haven't been able to figure out how to do without a resource file. No, there is no actual resource fork, but there is a data fork resource file, which is edited using a resource editor. And as I believe I mentioned before, some carbon apps (Such as Adobe GoLive 6.0, just to mention one) still use Resource forks.



> *and if you need to edit OS 9 or classic apps that have resource forks you should use OS 9 or Classic ResEdit to do it.*



But that requires booting OS 9 or launching classic, which I, at least, avoid as much as possible. And there is no reason why I SHOULD have to.



> *if there was a Res Edit for Mac OS X, it would have been mentioned by now. *



Actually, it has. MacResourceDog, Resourcer, and ResKnife. The problem is, all of these leave much to be desired, and we are hoping that someone still has a better alternative. Unfortunately, it would appear that all we can get are naysayers who are trying  to convince us we don't need one .


----------



## simX (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *
> Unfortunately, it would appear that all we can get are naysayers who are trying  to convince us we don't need one . *



So it would seem.


----------



## Veljo (Mar 13, 2002)

I want ResEdit too! I used it on my old Mac (System 7.1) and it was the most useful tool around. Is anybody making a new ResEdit? Or at least making a patch so it works properly in X?


----------



## simX (Mar 16, 2002)

kilowatt and bames53, this message is aimed at you two.

I can prove to you that all Mac OS X files can potentially use resource forks.  Sorry to burst your bubble, but resource forks are still actively used in Mac OS X.  Although it may not be a lot of information, the resource fork is actually still used, in any case.

See this thread: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10526

And as I said before, all files made with Classic applications (there are still a lot of people in the Classic Mac OS) have the potential to have a resource fork, as do many Classic and legacy applications.  I want to be able to access the resources of these files/folders natively in Mac OS X.

So, sorry to say it, but you guys are wrong.  ResEdit still has a future on Mac OS X.  Now stop saying, "Nay" and help me find/program an adequate substitute.


Wait, lemme guess, kilowatt.  You're now going to stop using the "Open With..." function because it goes against your principles which say not to use resource forks.


----------

